# What breed is this?



## Catalinaxo (Oct 17, 2012)

I adopted a 5 month old female from someone who was going to just toss her in the pound. Could anyone tell me what kind of pit she might be? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

theres no "kinds of pits". the only pit bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier or APBT. there are other breeds that are mistaken for APBTs. and there are bloodlines as well. but without documents showing heritage of the dog like a pedigree, there is no way to tell any history on ur pup. shes very cute and adorable but shes unknown. my boy is unknown as well, i call him my American Shelter Dog.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> theres no "kinds of pits". the only pit bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier or APBT. there are other breeds that are mistaken for APBTs. and there are bloodlines as well. but without documents showing heritage of the dog like a pedigree, there is no way to tell any history on ur pup. shes very cute and adorable but shes unknown. my boy is unknown as well, i call him my American Shelter Dog.


^ what she said


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

she's the cute kind.
props for adopting! now that you have made that decision, please take some time to read alot of threads. especially in the training and health sections. arm yourself with knowledge because whether you know it or not, you just painted a target on your back.
now i must go because Sons of Anarchy is about to start!!!!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

JoKealoha said:


> she's the cute kind.
> props for adopting! now that you have made that decision, please take some time to read alot of threads. especially in the training and health sections. arm yourself with knowledge because whether you know it or not, you just painted a target on your back.
> now i must go because Sons of Anarchy is about to start!!!!


btw that doesn't mean WE are after you... we are on your side. but the expectations around here are high.


----------



## Catalinaxo (Oct 17, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> theres no "kinds of pits". the only pit bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier or APBT. there are other breeds that are mistaken for APBTs. and there are bloodlines as well. but without documents showing heritage of the dog like a pedigree, there is no way to tell any history on ur pup. shes very cute and adorable but shes unknown. my boy is unknown as well, i call him my American Shelter Dog.


Yeah I figured as much. I was just curious if anyone knew which one of the other breeds she could be. And yes she is wicked adorable! I love her so much 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't know there was such a debate in the bully world about true APBT's vs other bully breeds until I found these forums online. I kind of think it's pointless because all bully breeds have it bad enough in society. I dont get why APBT owners bash or criticize American Bullys so much. They're both beautiful dogs who need good loving homes.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Kristen623 said:


> I didn't know there was such a debate in the bully world about true APBT's vs other bully breeds until I found these forums online. I kind of think it's pointless because all bully breeds have it bad enough in society. I dont get why APBT owners bash or criticize American Bullys so much. They're both beautiful dogs who need good loving homes.


I think I understand why but I think discussing it in this thread will cause us to go off topic


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What is frustrating is when people come on here saying they have one thing, when in reality they have another. When told what they have by knowledgeable experienced people, people ofen refuse to listen to reason! If people claim to love the bully breeds, accept the fact that they are not all the same breed.  that is it in a nutshell..lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's not about bashing. It's about knowing what your feeding. I have the best mutt there is and would Not trade him for the world. But I would not want people to call him an APBT or AmBully because I know he isn't one. Not all AmBully's are bashed its just there appears to be a lot more crap breedings so it appears more shit it talked.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Per these forums yes they are 2 different breeds. But out there in "society", they won't allow me to separate him from APBT's... The vet has him listed as Pitbull. There is no American Bully option. Also, when I registered him at city hall, they also did not have American Bully as an option so they listed him as Pitbull. When I tell them he's AmBully, they look at me like "yeah ok, he's a pitbull. All the same" I interviewed with a dog daycare & told the owner he is American Bully & he goes "oh an American Bulldog. We have 2 here" After hearing him say that, I decided not to put Mason in daycare since the man was unaware of the breeds. I decided not to send him to daycare at all. People "out there" do not know they are 2 different breeds until they join these forums, like I did. It's a bit fustrating. I try to differentiate the breeds, but "society" just won't hear it.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Kristen623 said:


> Per these forums yes they are 2 different breeds. But out there in "society", they won't allow me to separate him from APBT's... The vet has him listed as Pitbull. There is no American Bully option. Also, when I registered him at city hall, they also did not have American Bully as an option so they listed him as Pitbull. When I tell them he's AmBully, they look at me like "yeah ok, he's a pitbull. All the same" I interviewed with a dog daycare & told the owner he is American Bully & he goes "oh an American Bulldog. We have 2 here" After hearing him say that, I decided not to put Mason in daycare since the man was unaware of the breeds. I decided not to send him to daycare at all. People "out there" do not know they are 2 different breeds until they join these forums, like I did. It's a bit fustrating. I try to differentiate the breeds, but "society" just won't hear it.


So you think we should stay just as ignorant as the general public?

The way I see it, " out there" they have an excuse, but the people feeding and caring for these dogs have a responsibility to educate themselves and others coming for info and advice. We can't and shouldn't allow society's ignorance be an excuse for our own.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

No, I wouldn't expect owners to be like the general public. I am trying to educate as many people as I can about the difference between the breeds. It just gets annoying to keep hearing them say it's the same breed, etc... Although on a positive note, my mom went to the internet to look up info on "American Bullys" & told the ladies she works with about it. I was impressed!! lol


----------



## Macsmom (Oct 22, 2012)

A very very cute one!!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Kristen623 said:


> No, I wouldn't expect owners to be like the general public. I am trying to educate as many people as I can about the difference between the breeds. It just gets annoying to keep hearing them say it's the same breed, etc... Although on a positive note, my mom went to the internet to look up info on "American Bullys" & told the ladies she works with about it. I was impressed!! lol


I agree, it is very frustrating.....try working in a vet clinic, where no one including clients and coworkers won't listen when you try to tell them that there is a difference.

I keep talking, but it gets annoying when nobody will listen.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

CC this is exactly how I feel. I did talk to the vet too. She said they are all "pitbulls" and since an AmBully is a pitbull mix, then it is considered "pitbull"


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

One ask your vet if there is a breed of dog as Pitbull.. if he says yes. Then find a smarter vet.

There are 5 direct and 15-40 breeds called and recorded as pit bull by law enforcement, media, insurance companies and law makers.

There is a bulldog strain the only TRUE working bulldog left: The American Pit Bull Terrier. 
if it is to be a refereed to as a short layman term as a breed it is simply bulldog or APBT.
This is a function/working breed and has always been named for the work. It was the original bulldog of England, propaganda and show breeding changed our perception with the English Bulldog which is a glorified pug mix. The true bulldog was shipped into this country and bred under: Game Bull Terrier,Nanny dog, Pit Bull Terrier, Pit Bulldog, Pit Terrier, Yankee Terrier, Boston Bull Terrier, Boston bulldog, Boston pit terrier, etc.. etc... 101 names all the American Pit Bull Terrier today. The Nanny dog was the first bulldogs in this country, some people registered them as Staffordshires others like the colby family and lightners as working or function bulldogs one and or of the other.

I do not see a bully, maybe a staff, but just by looking there looks to be a good amount of staff colby type because the pup is extremely staff but extremely APBT. And thats that stuff held tight for over 100yrs almost 2. You have a bulldog, nothing more nothing less........ or an APBT but without papers don't have one of those either without proving itself... so keep it simple..  Unless he's a pit ch or his parents were/are hes not a pit bull(anything) other than American Pit Bull Terrier. I call em bulldogs cause thats what they are unless proven otherwise... K9, Stock, Ranch, Rescue, the [], etc etc...

by the way, American Bulldogs are just now finding balance and consistency in the dna and production of the dog. Scott type found this a long time ago as it was just a robust colby dog essentially where all the stock come from only the freaky large dogs bred to freaky large dogs. Johnson type crossbred and lost alot and gained alot of problems not realizing the bulldog he sought after was already in the APBT.

its all in crayon.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I think I feel much better staying with my vet. I talked to the vet tech & she told me she has 2 APBT's. She told me the history of John Colby's farm in Newburyport MA, which is about 45 minutes from me (of course no longer breeding APBT's) but is still a working farm. She knows what I'm talking about now. She did say that yes they are grouped in the "pitbull" category by society and unfortunately it will probably continue to stay this way. So at least I feel better staying with this vet since there is someone knowlegable of the breed in the office too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

at least the tech is up to date on history and knowledge of the breed, generally APBT dog men and women have to become tech on there own and need a good job so find being a vet tech just works great. I did this for years. The last two vet clinics were completely different. The latest had a somewhat knowlegeable person on APBTs but not enough for me to trust more than myself. The vet who owns it is a nice guy, his bulldog knowledge and genetic heritage knowledge is lacking. The surgeon effin rocks at what he does, no one better IMO. Over all they all treat your pets like their own as long as you got the $$$.. The one before that was not knowledgable in the history or the breed but had some techs who loved APBTs. They all loved me and loved to hate me.. It was a good spot as far as employment. Even the vet asked me to come in on temperament visits and questions on genetic heritage. Hobbyists generally have more knowledge about a subject than most, like an almanac.. When you enjoy what you study; thats a hobbyist just of thought. So many many APBT owners are and should become techs. IF a vet refuses to acknowledge any greater thought besides their own and or refuses to read the books of knowledge donated to them or suggested then I would stay away from these vets. Rule #1 after you obtain your first bulldog, find a good VET.................

there is no pitbull breed of dog but a group of dogs. The slang term for the American Pit Bull Terrier is APBT or better older and more honest: bulldog, cause thats what they are.\

Gopitbull.com thus how many strains of pit fighting bull and terriers not to mention bandogs are here? all "pit bulls"..


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Im glad my AmBully is welcome here! Now I'm very curious about Colby Farm. I wonder if family members still breed since John Colby passed away years ago. I went to their site & it said "occasionally" they have pups. But are they Colbys? I also saw they sell treadmills. I think mason needs one for the winter! Shoot, I need one!! ha Maybe I'll drive over there one day to visit the farm & ask about the family history, & buy some fruits & veggies lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's actually Lou Colby. Peter is his grandson and judged the adba fun show that was this past weekend In Lancaster, MA. Still produces pups and is a very nice farm. You should check it out from what I have heard he is always willing to discuss pups when you see him.


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ames good to know! Thanks!!!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Firehazard, I know what you're talking about. The vet I work for grew up with bulldogs, her dad bred them for years. I don't know what he used them for other than farm work, but she is pretty knowledgeable about them.

I get around the problem by asking people who come in with one if they have papers. If they tell me "No he/she's a rescue" then I record the breed as a bulldog mix. Some people have gotten a little cranky with me about it, but I 
always tell them that unless they have papers, that's as close as I can come to a breed. That usually works.

I kinda gave up on the co-workers though.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> One ask your vet if there is a breed of dog as Pitbull.. if he says yes. Then find a smarter vet.


exactly. ignorance in the general population is expected. but ignorance in a professional should not be tolerated.

this topic reminds me of the "one drop" rule from America's darker history. a person with one drop of African blood was considered black. and therefor denied equal rights etc etc.


----------



## PitBullm0m (Dec 5, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> my boy is unknown as well, i call him my American Shelter Dog.


Lol! Not a clue with mine. I will have to call her the same. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

